# ehMac hates...



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Lightroom threads, How strange.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

interesting. Both threads turn up 'not found'.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

I could try posting another one, but I *think* everyone here gets the message now!! I've emailed and PM'd about those threads, and ZERO response from whoever is supposed to be moderating things. 

What's the deal? Everyone asleep at the wheel?

I wasn't sure if it was ALL new threads in this forum or not - but apparently it's not, in that Lawrence was able to start this one. There were no brand new threads in any of the other forum categories to test this theory when the problem occurred and I didn't have anything more useful to post about anyway!


----------



## Gerk (Dec 21, 2012)

Ahh the lovely SEO stuff in place. IIRC there were other words before that triggered these types of results and ehmax fixed them ... now, I guess we just wait or stop mentioning some things. Maybe it's the word beta and not lightroom?


----------



## Gerk (Dec 21, 2012)

As I suspected, ehmac hates the word beta in the title (not lightroom), see (or rather don't see!) this thread:

Ehmac Help Desk - ehMac.ca

http://www.ehmac.ca/ehmac-help-desk/103681-threads-break-beta-title.html


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Well, that's pretty silly. Who set that filter up - and why? What other titles trigger that reaction? "Download yer virus here"? 

Oh well - now we know. At least it's not Lightroom it hates.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Gerk said:


> As I suspected, ehmac hates the word beta in the title (not lightroom), see (or rather don't see!) this thread:
> 
> Ehmac Help Desk - ehMac.ca
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/ehmac-help-desk/103681-threads-break-beta-title.html


nice detective work Gerk!


----------



## bluepanties (Sep 30, 2010)

i-rui said:


> nice detective work Gerk!


That makes a lot of sense.


----------

